
UK's Daily Mail in early talks over bid for Yahoo - tosseraccount
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/uks-daily-mail-early-talks-103313614.html
======
brudgers
Current discussion on another thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11470728](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11470728)

------
thawkins
Having worked for both organisations (dmgt - associated media base, and yahoo
europe), I can't imagine a more screwed up bastard child of a company as the
progeny of that merger.

------
stuaxo
Wow, imagine ending up with Paul Dacre as the new boss...

